# Are narrow cuts with FC guide rail stop possible



## Neocleous (20 Dec 2019)

Hi everyone,

I’ve just taken deliver of my FC guide rail square and it’s an absolutely fantastic bit of kit now I fancy the guide rail stop for repeat cuts but I need to make quite a few cuts that are narrower than the guide rail. 

If anyone own the rail stop can you make narrow rips with it?

Thanks.


----------

